

Computing in Dwarf Fortress - req2
http://www.dwarffortresswiki.net/index.php/Computing

======
Deestan
It's amazing just how nuts you can go within the Dwarf Fortress game engine. I
spent ages building my wooden stilted fortress entirely out of lumber. Farms
were created by hauling buckets of water up onto the roof to make mud and
plucking wild berries for seeds to plant.

Another fun consequence of the game engine is how the creature generation
created Zombie Sharks all by itself. According to the game's rules, any
creature can be zombified, and one of the results of this is that the creature
no longer needs to _breathe_. You haven't known fear until you have seen
zombie sharks flopping along on land, heading your way.

------
scott_s
If someone can figure out how to implement a flip-flop, then we're in
business. (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flip-flop_%28electronics%29>)

~~~
req2
There's already a mechanical implementation:

[http://dwarffortresswiki.net/index.php/Mechanical_logic#Flip...](http://dwarffortresswiki.net/index.php/Mechanical_logic#Flip-
Flop)

~~~
scott_s
I can't tell if those are diagrams of what the circuit should look like, or
actual in-game implementations.

~~~
mkyc
Exactly.

One of the best things about dwarf fortress is that playing it using that
initially-confusing interface rather than shiny graphics is like doing math
using symbols and equations rather than paragraphs and paragraphs of words.

~~~
scott_s
Except the diagrams I saw didn't look like the other in-game circuits I saw.
So, I'm still unsure if those are diagrams or in-game implementations. If you
know, please tell me.

~~~
Asmodeus
They're in-game inspired diagrams. The key is in the paragraph above the start
of the 'Unclocked Logic' section.

    
    
         A
      →o * o→M O
       o * o
         B
    

The mechanical power goes in the first →, and the [M O] part is the output. A
and B are the AND inputs. Gearboxes actually look like *, but o is also being
used for gearboxes, albeit gearboxes that are just there to drain power.

------
jeffcoat
Please be careful. I find this game maddeningly addictive.

------
simonw
This makes me enormously happy.

